# Sites to list your school



## TallAdam85 (Feb 27, 2008)

So where are some good sites to post info about your school like if some one wants to train in martial arts how would i put my name and stuff on site so far put on usadojo.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2008)

Submit it here. I process links every week or so.
Focus on good optimizations for local exposure on search engines like Google.  Try and get listed at DMOZ too.
Depending on your styles, target specialized boards.
Also, set up a MySpace for the school and work it actively.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 28, 2008)

That Myspace hint is a good one.
Here is a little story: I saw a local library had a ma demo listed on their Myspace calendar.  I then asked a different library to be my Myspace friend.  They accepted and asked me to do a demo.  I told them I would rather do a seminar and they accepted.  That seminar got me newspaper coverage and a new student.  That new student brought her husband and set me up with another seminar at a local women's gym.  That gym offered to handout my fliers to new members.
Then, the guy who invited me to the library is now manager of another library.  I did a seminar there last weekend and got very good press coverage and a new student.  Every time I get press coverage, I get more internet hits.
All because of Myspace.

AoG


----------



## TallAdam85 (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/d_lux_new_world_karate 

D-Lux New World Karate
"We train Champions"
64055 Van Dyke
Washington Twp, MI 48095

(586) 563- Kick
www.adamlux.com (currently down cause need to take more pics of dojo)

thanks how would i find a way to put it in goggle searchs?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 29, 2008)

You properly optimize it for Google, then http://www.google.com/addurl/

I looked though, and it's listed already. Off hand though I couldn't tell you how it ranks.

Proper SEO requires the help of someone with experience doing it right. There are alot of hings that hacks suggest doing (like lots of pages just for the bots, text the same color as the background, etc) that will just hurt you. I offer it as a contract service that includes monitoring the site's status and tweaking as needed. Anyone interested can contact me through PM's. (Note, cost depends on the level of service, and it's priced reasonable. It's not cheap, and it won't make you eat ramen.  )

Some quick pointers:
- Use ALT tags on all images.
- Use a good TITLE tag
- Use KEYWORD and DESCRIPTION META tags.
- Make sure that your keywords are in your page text, title tag, and description.
- Don't "Overload". (That's repeating words stupidly. Human speach works best)


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 29, 2008)

your page rank is currently "0"

You need to get some inbound links and some content up to change that, without useful content the site will never appear high on search results.  You also want to make sure you are using the keywords in your site that people might search for.  The only martial arts related terms in there are "karate" and "kick", "kick" doesn't really count, so that is one instance of one keyword.

By the way, fix your page titles


----------

